# PREGNANCY - FELL OVER!



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi
Just went to go out to lunch and fell over, didn't land on my tummy but now am really scared. Can I do anything to make sure that i don't miscarry I landed on my knees and jarred my back a bit so it wasn't a serious fall, if i wasn't pregnant I wouldn't be worried, but now I am really panicking!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Lolly,

Your embryo is tucked up in a  very safe, well cushioned and secure place - so please try not to worry.

We have had this question on here many times and each time the embryo has been absolutely fine 

Sending hugs,

Tony,
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I had a quite a nasty fall when I was pg with my son.
I landed flat on my back and had quite a shock and he is fine so please don't worry - as Tony says, the embies are sooooo well protected in there.

Also, my cousins wife had a nasty car accident while pg with her son and he is fine too. 

Hope that helps

I'm sending hugs too

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi Lolly

Don't worry, everyrhing will be fine. I am 7 weeks pregnant and i fell down the stairs 2 weekends ago and everything is fine . My husband did shout and swear at me right enough!! What the **** do you think you are doing? I am glad you didn't hurt yourself.
Best wishes
Fiona


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks guys for your reassurance.

lolly


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Lolly, are you panicing again?
Sit down and eat chocolate - you will be fine!
Lizi


----------

